# Beau at 7 Months old



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

These are for Hotmischief but I hope everyone enjoys seeing the change in Beau as he has grown too 

Sorry for all the pics but I though it would be good to see the change 















































And Beau Today at 7 Months old.....










Even Ben has lost some weight thanks to Beau! ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Christina, thank you for posting - love the pictures. Beau is a bit of a poser, don't you think?

Can't make up my mind if he is going to be bigger than Boris. Beau is still getting his wire under coat, I see. It is really interesting, as Boris is 11 months now and the wire on his body has thickened up and he is just getting wire on the top of his head and ears. Wonder at what age they have a full adult coat?

How much does Beau weigh? Last time I weighed Boris he was 26Kg.

Shame you don't live closer so they could have a whizz together :'(

You will find this post interesting - lots of wires and some of Boris at the bottom of page one.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,771.0.html


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!

I probably sound like a broken record, but I LOVE WHV's - they are sooooo pretty!


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Christina, thank you for posting - love the pictures. Beau is a bit of a poser, don't you think?
> 
> Can't make up my mind if he is going to be bigger than Boris. Beau is still getting his wire under coat, I see. It is really interesting, as Boris is 11 months now and the wire on his body has thickened up and he is just getting wire on the top of his head and ears. Wonder at what age they have a full adult coat?
> 
> ...


Lol, yes he is happy to pose...anything for a biscuit!! I've never known a dog that thinks he is so starving! We are still using the bowl you recommended which is fab! 

We will have to get the boys together for a whizz, your not that far away from me and we often travel over to the mainland. We were planning to take the dogs on a day trip when it is warmer so maybe we could arrange something? 

Beau is very leggy so he has some growing to do yet, he seems to be taking more after his dad as he was tall and very wirehaired. I will have to get a better picture of just how wirey Beau is on his body, I have to keep moving his face hair between his eyes or he wouldn't be able to see properly, lol. 

Boris is such a lovely boy! You will have to get some more pictures of him, I'd love to see. He seems a darker copper than Beau. We never see any other wirehaired V's here even though Beau's siblings all stayed on the Island, I'm constantly being stopped to be asked what breed he is and they then say they have never seen one before. 

I haven't weighed him for a few months now but will have to as his flea treatment is due from the vets soon. I'll let you know 



SkyyMax said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> I probably sound like a broken record, but I LOVE WHV's - they are sooooo pretty!


Lol, my friend says Beau looks like a wise old man, they do seem to have very characterful faces. I do love the deep copper coats of the smooths though.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Would love to get together whenever you come over - quite happy to travel.

Keep in touch. I'll take some more pictures over xmas.


----------

